# Idolomorpha hatching.



## matt020593 (May 12, 2008)

Yesterday 1 nymph hatched out of my decent sized Idolomorpha Lateralis ootheca, should I be expecting anymore and when should I give up on it?

Matt


----------



## asdsdf (May 12, 2008)

Yes, you should expect only a few more. Unfortunately, in all, the amount you receive will be pretty low. Sorry about that.


----------



## macro junkie (May 13, 2008)

hopefully more will hatch..dont bin it yet..


----------



## matt020593 (May 13, 2008)

Yeah I think they only hatch about 10. I'll update here if anymore hatch. The hatchling is really odd looking, it has a long neck and a little abdomen, I will get pictures soon.

I'm getting an adult pair off Ian anyway.

Matt


----------



## Kruszakus (May 13, 2008)

Matthew Whittle said:


> Yeah I think they only hatch about 10. I'll update here if anymore hatch. The hatchling is really odd looking, it has a long neck and a little abdomen, I will get pictures soon.I'm getting an adult pair off Ian anyway.
> 
> Matt


Well, the best hatch out with mine I. lateralis was 14 nymphs - they often hatch over in short intervals, so some may pop out.


----------



## macro junkie (May 13, 2008)

delete this post mods.


----------



## matt020593 (May 13, 2008)

No more tonight  . Doesn't look like i'm getting anymore. I'll continue to incubate it though.

On the upside my one nymph is doing well  .

Matt


----------



## Kruszakus (May 13, 2008)

Matthew Whittle said:


> No more tonight  . Doesn't look like i'm getting anymore. I'll continue to incubate it though.On the upside my one nymph is doing well  .
> 
> Matt


Well, you can never know - but I doubt that more will come out - tough luck man.


----------



## jarek (May 13, 2008)

Matthew Whittle said:


> No more tonight  . Doesn't look like i'm getting anymore. I'll continue to incubate it though.On the upside my one nymph is doing well  .
> 
> Matt


I had two ooths of that species first hatched with 6 nymphs and the second with 12 but the second at first hatched with 9 and next day 3 more came out from ooth so you may have some more .


----------

